# Is A Jet JWL_1221VS Midi Lathe Worth $215 More Than A Rikon 70-220 VDR Midi Lathe



## Targa

I'm planning to purchase a variable speed midi lathe with a 12" swing during the next few weeks and I'm trying to decide which one to buy and could use some input.

Two of the leading choices are the Rikon 70-220 VDR and the Jet JWL-1221VS.

Based on current availability and pricing the Jet is about $215 more than the Rikon delivered to my door. Both have 5 year manufacturer warranties and almost identical specifications.

The question I'm struggling with is whether the Jet is really worth $215 more than the Rikon.

I would appreciate any opinions on whether the difference in build quality or customer service of the Jet justifies the price difference.

Thank you


----------



## Wildwood

Specs little different Rikon told me everything wanted to know on their spec sheet had to go to Jet manual for specs.

http://rikontools.com/productpage_70-220VSR.html

http://content.jettools.com/assets/manuals/719200_man_EN.pdf

I am partial to the Jet because of weight & speed range, but am not buying a midi. I think either the Jet or Rikon will serve you well. Obliviously the Rikon has a better price on lathe and bed extension if decide to get one.

Both lathes have been reviewed here think Rikon was bought on sale, do not know the normal price, cannot find it online. 
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/3892

If were buying one of these lathes would like to see what am buying so would visit a store that has them in stock vice paying to have it shipped from the factory to me!


----------



## DGunn

I used to own a Jet 1014 (non-variable speed) and now own the Rikon 70-050VS. Not exactly the lathes you are looking at but good enough to compare Jet to Rikon. IMO save your money and buy the Rikon. The small Jet lathes get good reviews but I honestly wasn't impressed. I don't think they are as well made anymore.

Other than the name, I really see no reason to spend more to get the Jet. Based on my experience, I'm voting for the Rikon.


----------



## wormil

Where can you buy the Rikon? In Don's review he mentioned it was $620 w/ tax.

I can't see myself spending $800 for a 12" lathe. Out of those two choices I would buy the Rikon but that is only based on price and similar specs; I don't own nor have I used either one.


----------



## emart

> Where can you buy the Rikon? In Don s review he mentioned it was $620 w/ tax.
> 
> I can t see myself spending $800 for a 12" lathe. Out of those two choices I would buy the Rikon but that is only based on price and similar specs; I don t own nor have I used either one.
> 
> - Rick M.


that model is more money because it is variable speed. That being said I wouldnt bother paying that much for a variable speed lathe since at that size there really isn't enough of a advantage over a step pulley unless you are doing pens or some other ultra precise work.


----------



## Wildwood

Almost wood lathes are variable speed if think about it. How you change speeds only difference. Moving the belts along set of pulleys to change speeds about the simplest. Reeves drive motor must be running to change speeds. Electronic variable speed still require some moving belt from high to low range although you can adjust speeds with a knob, pressing a button, or computer command. Only except to EVS lathes is Nova DVR which has no belts or pulleys, but still has a control panel for changing speeds.

I could not see all of Rikon manual and not sure why could only go to page 10. Read Jet manual online so another reason more impressed with that lathe than the Rikon. I am not buying either lathe and guess you get a full manual when you buy a Rikon lathe.

Mini and midi lathes excel in portability and do not need a large space to operate even with a optional bed extension. Whether mini or midi lathe only two ways to change speeds on these lathes. You either buy less expensive move the belt along the pulleys or more expensive EVS model. Is having EVS verus moving belt along the pulleys to change speeds better? Depends upon your budget both style lathes will turn the same things.


----------



## Targa

*Rick M. asked* - *Where can you buy the Rikon? In Don's review he mentioned it was $620 w/ tax*

Woodcraft has it on sale for $549. So with shipping ($50) and 8% sales tax it totals $647 to my door.

I'm also considering Nova's 46300 midi and PSI's Turncrafter Commander 12" midi. Both are electronic variable speed and priced at least $100 less than the Rikon but both are out of stock until the end of November. They were originally out of stock until the end of October but the date keeps moving out.

What's driving my decision to spend more for a 12" midi with electronic variable speed is the low rpm range they all have which is 60 rpm for the Jet and about 250 rpm for the others. The lowest rpm for a non-electronic 12" midi that I could find is 430 on the Rikon model 70-100.

I'm not opposed to changing the belt to change the speed, but am concerned that even at 430 rpm vs 250 rpm larger wood pieces may be harder to control and hand sand. But what do I know, I've never turned before. I'm just going by what my instincts tell me and some others have mentioned in a previous thread.

I would welcome additional comments.


----------



## wormil

Amazon has the Jet for $800 with free shipping. Brings the difference down to $153.

Low speed is always nice to have but even 250 is really slow on a 12" size lathe. The only thing I do at that speed is apply finish.


----------



## ncdon

Guys, I stopped by Woodcraft yesterday to pick up some supplies. Surprised to find that the Rikon 70-220 was on sale for $549.99 but was pleased that they made good on that price for my purchase. I've been using the Beast on a daily basis as of late and am still very happy with it. If you are in the market for a smaller footprint lathe you'll be hard pressed to find a better buy Than the 70-220.


----------



## LeeMills

Hi fellows, new here.

One thing I always check First is the amps with any tool.
They both state 1 HP however, the Rikon states 8 amps (so 1 HP is doable), Jet states 6 amps (impossible to achieve/run at 1 HP)


----------



## wormil

Trying to second guess the manufacturer's HP rating is futile. There are a lot more variables than simply amps. Several years back one of the magazines did a comparison review on midi lathes and tested their power (I can't remember how exactly but seems like it had something to do with chucking a heavy piece of wood and cutting into it). The actual power output didn't match the HP ratings on the motors. For example, the Craftsman was way overrated (rated more powerful than it was); as was the Rikon. The more expensive the lathe, the more likely the motor was underrated (more powerful than the rating would suggest).


----------



## LeeMills

> Trying to second guess the manufacturer s HP rating is futile.


I agree up to a point. That point being 1 HP is always defined as 746 watts (amps X volts).
Yes factors I know nothing about, windings, phases, efficiency, etc. all come into play.
In general, from what I know, a good DC is 80-90% efficient; a good AC is 60-70% efficient.
The Rikon at 8 amp would fall in the doable range for DC. The Jet at 6 amp would have to be 108% efficient.

I think either the Jet or Rikon would do a good job. My mini is the Comet2 and at 3/4 hp does the job for me.

I agree about Craftsman, 6.5 HP on 120v and 12 amp? Yeah they do put in their "peak" disclaimer. 
http://www.sears.com/shop-vac-6.5-peak-hp-shop-pac-174-back/p-00913412000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## Wildwood

Went back to spec sheet for Rikon and manual for Jet both say 1 hp & 6 amps.

Major difference I see is speed range, weight, cost and your preference! If have the money get the Jet, if that is over budget get the Rikon.


----------



## CarolinaWoodworks

Talked to the GM at our local Woodcraft last week. Was looking at the Rikon and the Jet. He told me that they were both excellent lathes for the money. He then took me back to the stock room and showed me 4 Rikon lathes that customers had returned.

He told me that Rikon has discovered some issues with the 12 inch lathe, something about the electronics and speed control. I wont go into specifics, so as to not start rumors or a bashing post. He did say that Rikon is aware of the problem, and is working on correcting it. He told me that If I wanted the Rikon, to wait a couple of months and they should be fine. I wen ahead with the Jet 1221, and was impressed to say the least. My first lathe was a Rikon, and I still use it today. The only Issue I have had with it is wits a little noisy when I use my pen mandrel and the mandrel saver. I think it puts pressure on the bearing and make a little noise.

Just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## waho6o9

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/65909

Here's some food for thought


----------



## LeeMills

> Went back to spec sheet for Rikon and manual for Jet both say 1 hp & 6 amps.


I went to your earlier post with a link to the Rikon specs and it does say 6 amp.
This spec sheet at Rikon states 8 amp. 
http://www.rikontools.com/Product%20Sheets/70-220VSRproductsheet.pdf

I wonder which it really is? If someone can put a hands on and look at the plate on the motor it should clear it up.
Rikon is typically more conservative but if it really is 6 amp then both they and Jet are stretching things a bit.


----------



## wormil

> Talked to the GM at our local Woodcraft last week.
> - Keith Sonefelt


What, negative rumors about a PM/Jet competitor coming out of Woodcraft! Say it isn't so!


----------



## jfoobar

> that model is more money because it is variable speed. That being said I wouldnt bother paying that much for a variable speed lathe since at that size there really isn t enough of a advantage over a step pulley unless you are doing pens or some other ultra precise work.


Strongly disagree. Variable speed is great to have if you can afford it, most especially for turning bowls and other cross-grain work. The biggest problem with small, inexpensive lathes is not so much that they are not variable speed, but that the slowest possible speed tends to be way too fast to be ideal for some work.

In addition to allowing you to much more safely and efficiently deal with things like out-of-balance chunks of heavy green wood (on a lathe that is otherwise quite light I would add), it also allows for much more efficient and effective power sanding. A variable speed lathe is simply much more versatile and will "last" longer before a new turner feels compelled to upgrade.


----------



## wormil

Variable speed rocks. Everyone should have it.


----------



## NaptownWood

I have the 1221vs. Love it. Its actually 12.5" . Can turn a 30lb 12" bowl on it if you add some extra weight to the stand. It goes down to about 52 rpm, up to about 3600, but i have never had it so high. I have replaced the forward reverse switch to something more stable. The tool rest cam stripped and the tail stock cam broke. This was likely because i overtighten both to extreme out of caution. I bang them with a gouge handle…..woops.

Iis the weight of both units the same, or is one heavier? The jet bed is solid.. Does the rikon speed change use a dial? That is handy on the jet.


----------



## MrRon

I really can't say for sure, but it may be that the JET is made in Taiwan where as the Rikon may be made in China.


----------



## MrRon

Before deciding on a lathe, check out Southern Tool. https://www.southern-tool.com/store/nova-comet-2-midi-lathe.php


----------



## MrRon

Before deciding on a lathe, check out Southern Tool. https://www.southern-tool.com/store/nova-comet-2-midi-lathe.php


----------



## Targa

I did end up buying a Jet 1221VS as well as a Nova G3 chuck. In addition, I purchased the Rikon slow speed grinder, the Wolverine sharpening system and the inexpensive turning tool set from Harbor Freight.

I built a nice sturdy movable bench to mount the lathe and sharpening system on but I have been so busy with the holidays approaching and other honey do items I haven't been able to spend hardly any hands on time with my new found interest in turning. After the first of the year I should be able to start spending a fair amount of time climbing up the long learning curve.

As soon as I'm able to take a few photos of my bench and lathe set up I'll share them on here.

Thanks everyone for your comments.

Have a safe and wonderful holiday season!

Dom


----------



## wormil

> I found the Jet online at the place I buy most of my tools,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks as though that might be a good price.
> 
> - jdclemmons


----------



## Targa

I like my Jet 1221vs a lot because it is built well, has great features and has a great warranty.

The one listed on the fastoolnow site for $579 is the smaller Jet lathe model # JWL- 1015vs not the 1221vs which is $799.

I think you would be happy with either one.


----------



## wormil

> I think you would be happy with either one.
> 
> - Targa


He was a spammer if my hint was too subtle.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I just purchased the rikon 70-220vrs lathe at a wood expo. The show price was 525.00. I think it is a great midi lathe so far. I will review after 6 months of use. I just joined a woodworking club that has the jet 1221vrs so I will use it to get a good comparison.


----------



## ShapingGrain

Nice thread. Thank you for sharing.


----------

